# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Problme de nol

## antonysansh

Bonjour  tous mes chers amis du forum,

Je ne sais pas vous mais cela fait dj plusieurs 24 dcembre que je n'ai plus de cadeau et ce pour une simple raison que je vais vous expliquer.

Tous les ans c'est la mme chose. Y a tata Monique, qui aprs sa troisime coupe de champagne, dit : "Bon alors ! On les ouvre ces cadeaux ?
Et comme toujours, c'est l'oncle Fernand qui rpond : "On ne peut pas les ouvrir maintenant, il n'est pas encore minuit !"
Apres a, c'est le moment du grand dbat pour tenter de rpondre  la grande question.
A quelle heure va-t-on ouvrir les cadeaux ?
Je pense que cette anne encore, le mari de Monique va clore le dbat :  De toute faon cette anne tauras rien ! Et va tassoir tu vas encore tomber ! 

Personnellement je trouve que les cadeaux servent juste  connaitre ltat des finances de chacun et accessoirement  savoir si vos proches vous aiment plus ou moins que lanne prcdente.
Alors je pars minstaller dans le canap o je finis par mendormir. Quand je me rveil ... plus de cadeaux  ouvrir.

Cette anne a va changer ! Jai trouv une solution et je vais la partager avec vous.

Il suffit de faire un fichier Excel qui ouvrir les cadeaux et souhaitera joyeux nol  tout le monde. Je sais ! Il fallait y penser !!!

Dans le module ThisWorkbook :


```

```

Dans un module standard :


```

```


Jai failli oublier ! Toute cette histoire est une pure invention et le code na aucune chance de fonctionner.
Ce poste avait juste pour but de vous souhaiter  tous un joyeux nol.

Bonne ftes  tous !!!

----------

